#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Picante!!!! Treta!!!!! Aquario 2.4 + engenius x pro ele + tplink

## lucasgalera

Tretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatreta


pessoal desculpe o titulo e para chamar atençao



olhem a imagem estou tentando passar esses 10 mega da oi da minha empresa para minha casa 
nao vai da lentidao pois enquanto estou na empresa nao uso na casa

com certeza consigo passar com visao, quantos mega passa desse link que eu tenho?

E com só uma parede de tijolo na frente vai da muita perda?

----------


## fhayashi

🤣🤣🤣🤣

Tá cada vez mais complicado acompanhar

----------


## evertonsoares

Não é só uma parede de tijolos na frente! 
É um obstaculo que vai absorver ou refletir o sinal para uma direção diferente que você pretende atingir... 
Em link de radio de alta frequência ou faz com visada limpa ou não inventa moda.. 
Caso queira algo funcional utilize equipamentos em 900Mhz o sinal vai ficar bom porém vai passar com sorte algo na casa dos 6MB no máximo...

----------


## sphreak

> Tretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatretatreta
> 
> 
> pessoal desculpe o titulo e para chamar atençao
> 
> 
> 
> olhem a imagem estou tentando passar esses 10 mega da oi da minha empresa para minha casa 
> nao vai da lentidao pois enquanto estou na empresa nao uso na casa
> ...


Sem visada=Sem chance

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Compartilhei com um amigo meu, e o máximo que consegui foi 4M com visada e semi 2M, mas nas horas mais quentes do dia ou chuviscando nilll nem google abria. Fora isso abria you tube com facilidade sem travar.
Uma tinha 150 metros e outra 400 metros, e esses roteadores domésticos só aguentam 4 a 6 meses para esse fim e o que mais aguentou foi o Edimax( 3 anos).

----------


## luti1901

Eu nunca recomendo ptp sem visada. Mas testei dias atraz um ptp de 140 metros com 2 bullet 2 com grade 24dbi vizada totalmente obstruida por uns 100 de mato. Pra minha surpresa sinal -25 -28 ccq 100% ping 2ms. Passando 1mb. Usei bullet pra ter mais controle. Mas da pra arriscar com airlive de r $ 45,00 do mercado livre.(ñ vi q precisava de 10Mb )

----------


## muttley

Tem que ser sem obstáculos! E pra passar 10 megas com antenas, radios wireless, tem 
que ser em modo N. 
E oque voce vai usar é em modo G. Que vai passar com sorte uns 8 megas! Mas nessa distância tão pequena, use dois nanoloco-M5.

----------


## avatar52

> 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Tá cada vez mais complicado acompanhar


Está cada vez mais triste esse fórum, essa é a realidade.

----------


## ozielinfo

Sinceramente nos dias de hoje alguém tentando esses equipamentos pré históricos, é que nem vc querer usar um Pentiun 100 pra rodar jogos com win10. Esses roteadores se vc usar dentro de casa e com dois ou 3 usando o ping sobre pra 800ms principalmente se algum dos dispositivos estiver rodando filmes. Uma dica se não quer gastar muito compre dois roteadores tplink 150mb instale o open wrt pra transformar ele em cliente e use as antenas que esta usando isso se tiverem em bom estado, mas se não quer incomodo compre 2 airgrid m5 e seja feliz! ( com distancia máxima de 2 km por causa da obstrução )

----------


## deson00

Com esse titulo desanimou

----------


## viatel

Não é por ai não galera, as frequencias mais baixas estão sendo mais cobiçadas pelas operadoras, tanto que forçaram o governo a acelerar a retirada das tv´s analogias do ar.

Não acham estranho algum projeto no Brasil andar tão "rapido" como está a tv digital e o desligamento dos transmissores analogicos. É só pensar um pouco que dar pra perceber cheiro de propina no "AR" ... kkkk

Mas com relação ao caso do amigo do topico realmente fica dificil desta forma que vc esta tentando, tem muitos fatores e os equipamentos não seriam estes realmente, tem que ver muitos detalhes, mesmo sendo um ponto a ponto simples vc teria que trata-lo como um profissional.

Mas se ainda quiser insistir tenta usar 2 bulet´s 2.4Ghz ao inves dos roteadores, porque usa chipset atheros, como foi dito talvez vc consiga passar 2 até uns 6 mega no maximo se conseguir ajustar as antenas e elas tem que ficar bem firmes.

----------


## 1929

Se você está querendo comparar 2.4 ghz com as frequencias mais baixas que serão liberadas, a comparação não vale, pois nenhuma operadora iria querer operar em 2.4 do jeito que é liberada, como frequencia não licenciada.

Operadora grande trabalha com frequências licenciadas , livres de interferências e além disso com tecnologias diferentes do WiFi. 
E frequência por frequência, em condições iguais de protocolos, as altas passa mais banda do que as baixas.

----------


## avatar52

Esse @*viatel* perde as chances de ficar calado. Hahaha

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Viatel, para começar as TVs digitais funcionam na faixa de UHF que no caso de grandes centros ao entrar em sintonia automática, começa do 2 ao 13( VHF) e do 14 a 69 ( UHF) e nos canais digitais pode ser que vá até o canal 50 ou 60 por conta das frequencias 4G LTE ( 700 MHz, ch 51).
Infelizmente em canais analógicos, a largura de banda para cada canal é 6 MHz, que pode ser considerada como 12 MHz, por que se usar canais pares, o ímpar fica de fora ou vice-versa; sendo no TV a cabo não haver tanto essa necessidade; para leigos TV digital é TV a cabo melhorado( muito mais do que isso kkkkkk). Casa sua rede wi-fi fosse analógico, se você estiver usando no canal 6 e seu vizinho no canal 5, 6 ou 7 nenhum dos dois conseguiria navegar sequer na internet. As frequências utilizadas sempre serão analógicas, mas as informações contidadas dentro delas é que são digitalizadas e nas diversas formas de criptografia. Não tardará a precisarmos de melhorar ainda mais nossos sistemas de RFs
existentes com um mundo cada vez mais conectado, mas continuará havendo faixas de frequências analógicas destinadas a SOS, telemetria onde devo ter anotado em algum lugar( convenção internacional).

----------


## viatel

> Se você está querendo comparar 2.4 ghz com as frequencias mais baixas que serão liberadas, a comparação não vale, pois nenhuma operadora iria querer operar em 2.4 do jeito que é liberada, como frequencia não licenciada.
> 
> Operadora grande trabalha com frequências licenciadas , livres de interferências e além disso com tecnologias diferentes do WiFi. 
> E frequência por frequência, em condições iguais de protocolos, as altas passa mais banda do que as baixas.


Posso estar errado, mas equivocado esta o amigo ao dizer que 5.8 passa igual ao 2.4, frequencias mais baixar vencem barreiras mais facilmente, isso todo mundo aqui já sabe.

2.4 passa menos banda mais vence melhor obstaculos, o 4G da sky em 2.5Ghz é a prova real disso, e olha que eles abandoram até as antenas externas que estavam instalando no começo.

O unico impasse nesta frequencia é que os fabricantes estão vendendo mais equipamentos de 5.8 e eles focam os lucros, se esta vendendo banana porque eu investir em plantar maça?

----------


## viatel

> Viatel, para começar as TVs digitais funcionam na faixa de UHF que no caso de grandes centros ao entrar em sintonia automática, começa do 2 ao 13( VHF) e do 14 a 69 ( UHF) e nos canais digitais pode ser que vá até o canal 50 ou 60 por conta das frequencias 4G LTE ( 700 MHz, ch 51).
> Infelizmente em canais analógicos, a largura de banda para cada canal é 6 MHz, que pode ser considerada como 12 MHz, por que se usar canais pares, o ímpar fica de fora ou vice-versa; sendo no TV a cabo não haver tanto essa necessidade; para leigos TV digital é TV a cabo melhorado( muito mais do que isso kkkkkk). Casa sua rede wi-fi fosse analógico, se você estiver usando no canal 6 e seu vizinho no canal 5, 6 ou 7 nenhum dos dois conseguiria navegar sequer na internet. As frequências utilizadas sempre serão analógicas, mas as informações contidadas dentro delas é que são digitalizadas e nas diversas formas de criptografia. Não tardará a precisarmos de melhorar ainda mais nossos sistemas de RFs
> existentes com um mundo cada vez mais conectado, mas continuará havendo faixas de frequências analógicas destinadas a SOS, telemetria onde devo ter anotado em algum lugar( convenção internacional).


Por acaso vc não pesquisou muito, nobre, volto a repetir, nem tudo que está no google é a realidade, nem foi publicado ainda mas nos EUA eles já estão trabalhando em 400Mhz! 

A explicação é simples: VENCER BARREIRAS DE CONCRETO E FERRO DAS GRANDES METROPOLIS.

Ainda tem muita coisa pela frente, estamos só no começo das telecomunicações !

----------


## avatar52

Esse @*viatel* tem problemas mentais sérios, só pode.

----------


## viatel

> Esse @viatel tem problemas mentais sérios, só pode.



Quem tem problemas é quem vê e não consegue enxergar, as ondas são quadradas ou redondas para você?

----------


## 1929

> Posso estar errado, mas equivocado esta o amigo ao dizer que 5.8 passa igual ao 2.4, frequencias mais baixar vencem barreiras mais facilmente, isso todo mundo aqui já sabe.
> 
> 2.4 passa menos banda mais vence melhor obstaculos, o 4G da sky em 2.5Ghz é a prova real disso, e olha que eles abandoram até as antenas externas que estavam instalando no começo.
> 
> O unico impasse nesta frequencia é que os fabricantes estão vendendo mais equipamentos de 5.8 e eles focam os lucros, se esta vendendo banana porque eu investir em plantar maça?


Com todo o respeito @*viatel* , mas eu não disse que 5.8 passa a mesma banda que 2.4. Pelo contrário. Eu citei que frequencia mais alta como o 5.8 passa mais que 2.4.
E para não dizer que estou só lhe contrariando, quero concordar contigo sobre a questão de vencer barreiras. 2.4 vence melhor que 5.8. Está certo.
E 700mhz vence melhor que 2.4 com certeza.
O que eu quero salientar é que no protocolo 802.11 que normatiza o wifi, não tem como utilizar com sucesso uma frequência de 700mhz com banda passante razoável.
Há sim uma intenção da Anatel para liberar os 700mhz para abranger uma área maior, especialmente zona rural para atender com internet. Vai atender, mas atente para o fato de que serão outros protocolos, e nem sei que largura de canal será utilizado. 
Com relação a uso do 2.5ghz também é verdade. Mas ali também estão sendo utilizados protocolos próprios para maximizar o desempenho. Não é um Wifi que vai resolver... E além disso como é frequencia licenciada está livre de interferências. São cenários diferentes.

É o mesmo caso de celulares. Tem usuários que não conseguem entender porque eles utilizam o celular para acesso a rede de internet com sucesso e quando passam para wifi ficam limitados. Mal sabem eles que o protocolo dos celulares utiliza uma frequência para transmitir e outra para receber e isso sem interferências. E além disso um celular utiliza uma potencia de 1W para uso como celular.. Já como wifi a potência é normalmente em torno de 100mW. E o protocolo é o 802.11. Então como cenários são diferentes não dá para generalizar.

----------


## viatel

> Com todo o respeito @viatel , mas eu não disse que 5.8 passa a mesma banda que 2.4. Pelo contrário. Eu citei que frequencia mais alta como o 5.8 passa mais que 2.4.
> E para não dizer que estou só lhe contrariando, quero concordar contigo sobre a questão de vencer barreiras. 2.4 vence melhor que 5.8. Está certo.
> E 700mhz vence melhor que 2.4 com certeza.
> O que eu quero salientar é que no protocolo 802.11 que normatiza o wifi, não tem como utilizar com sucesso uma frequência de 700mhz com banda passante razoável.
> Há sim uma intenção da Anatel para liberar os 700mhz para abranger uma área maior, especialmente zona rural para atender com internet. Vai atender, mas atente para o fato de que serão outros protocolos, e nem sei que largura de canal será utilizado. 
> Com relação a uso do 2.5ghz também é verdade. Mas ali também estão sendo utilizados protocolos próprios para maximizar o desempenho. Não é um Wifi que vai resolver... E além disso como é frequencia licenciada está livre de interferências. São cenários diferentes.
> 
> É o mesmo caso de celulares. Tem usuários que não conseguem entender porque eles utilizam o celular para acesso a rede de internet com sucesso e quando passam para wifi ficam limitados. Mal sabem eles que o protocolo dos celulares utiliza uma frequência para transmitir e outra para receber e isso sem interferências. E além disso um celular utiliza uma potencia de 1W para uso como celular.. Já como wifi a potência é normalmente em torno de 100mW. E o protocolo é o 802.11. Então como cenários são diferentes não dá para generalizar.


É bem interessante a forma que apresentou a sua colocação e concordo plenamente com vc, desta forma ficou bem claro. Enfim a minha colocação defende a frequência de 2.4 quando um amigo disse que era absurdo ouvir falar em 2.4Ghz nos dias atuais nos topicos iniciais.

Bom esperamos que algum fabricante talvez volte a fabricar novas tecnologias pra gente usar em 2.4, mas por enquanto somente em alguns casos esta frequência é recomendada.

----------


## viatel

> Você é formado? Em que?


Bill Gates não era quando criou a maior empresa de software do mundo. Não preciso dizer mais nada. Um diploma, um titulo, uma certificação cisco não te torna mais inteligente, não muda o que está dentro de você, apenas diz que vc passou em alguns testes e está preparado para ser um empregado pro resto da vida.

.. Só uma observação, não conheço vc, mas acho que se vc ver uma pessoa atravessando uma rua e vc esta passando com seu carro, vc é do tipo que buzina, chinga e acelera o carro mais ainda apenas pra ver a pessoa correndo e ai sente prazer quando está pisando no seu semelhante, que por vezes é até seu irmão. 

Desta vida nada se leva e quanto mais pessoas vc poder ajudar nesta terra, ajude. Tudo muda aqui na nesta terra amigo e somente as coisas boas que plantamos é o que vale.

----------


## avatar52

Pra fazer um comentário desse tem que ter o ego muito alto e sustentado por você mesmo, porque cada asneira que você posta assusta.

----------


## daniellannes

@*avatar52* , ele deve ser o novo Bill Gates , só que não né

----------


## avatar52

Não duvide kkkkk

----------


## viatel

não duvide, kkk, gostei! 

Ok, mas vamos encerrar este assunto porque estraga o forum ficar discutindo isto aqui, vamos ajudar o maximo de pessoas que a gente conseguir, isso é que importa. 

Peço desculpas se ofendi alguém, e desejo sucesso para que este enlace de 2.4 funcione, mas se vc procurar existe soluções mais indicadas para o caso.

Fiquem com Deus.

----------

